# GTROC Track Days



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Speaking to some people at the recent Santa Pod event it seems not everyone is aware of the GTROC track days, what they offer and the fact they are a LOT cheaper than the alternatives.

Firstly, all track days are run jointly by the GTR Owners Club, Lancer Register and Subaru Drivers Club. The days themselves are coordinated by the MLR and run exclusively for us, with a discount for Club members. If you've never done a track day before there's even a special first-ever-event price!

The days have full ARDS qualified instructors avaialble completely FREE! Add to that the experienced Club who will be there and there is plenty of opportunity to learn and to imporve your track craft. The day is a very sociable affair and allows you plenty of time to swap drivers seat for passenger seat and to learn from each other.

All our days are OPEN PIT LANE. For the uninititaed that means you can go out on track at any time and there is no limit on the amount of track time you can have. We do limit the numbers so there is plenty of space on track. We can do all this because we are a not for profit club and have no staff to pay, so that gives us a lot more flexibility on price.

Track days run from 8am until 5pm so you get a full day, unlike other events which tend to run from 10am until 4pm. All in all a great bargain.

If that's not enough, then we have professional photographers on hand and also a tyre changing service throughout the day - you can even order tyres in advance!

Just recently someone mentioned a track day at Spa which they paid £600 for and that wasn't even open pit lane. By comparison our next day at Spa is £224 per person!

For a full list of events check out the UK Meetings and Events part of this forum where you will find separate threads for each track day this year.

I hope that helps clarify and look forward to seeing plenty more GT-Rs on track.


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

I would like to second John on the fact that these are very well organised and good value for money track days.

The ARDS instruction is first rate and very helpful to anyone ... new or old to the track, so even if you don't want to travel round the track like your hair is on fire it is still a great way to learn about your car, defiantly recommended


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

I'll third that !!!


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

I thought I'd just do a little research and picked three of the most common/popular track day providers and picked some of their events through the rest of the year that matched to ours or were similar.

*Silverstone Southern Circuit*
other company prices £109, £199
GTROC Open Pit Lane price £149

*Oulton Park circuit*
other company prices £329, £249, £215, £229
GTROC Open Pit Lane price £149

*Brands Hatch Indy*
other company prices £109 (evening only), £119 (evening only)
GTROC Open Pit Lane price £149

*Snetterton*
other company prices £139, £189
GTROC Open Pit Lane price £149 _(okay so we can't always be cheaper)_

*Castle Combe*
other company prices £199, £195, £295
GTROC Open Pit Lane price £149

*Spa Francorchamps*
other company prices £329, £695, £350
GTROC Open Pit Lane price £224

And on further reserach NONE of the other organisers provided FREE ARDS Instruction and not all of them had a tyre service on site


----------



## Wheels (Aug 15, 2009)

the club trackdays are really well run events...im booked for cadwell park...its so local it would be rude not to attend.


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Hmmm....Spa.

Now I must have a potential client in Belguim I need to visit ...don't I?

D


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Details of a new trip to Spa and the Nurburgring will be announced shortly


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Spa, forget the Ring


----------



## Skyline_500R (Sep 23, 2004)

Would like to drive at the Nurburgring too this year. I keep my eyes open.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Another Spa Francorchamps day is being added.

We could also really do with everyone's help at our annual charity event. Anyone with track experience is welcome and all the money raised goes to charity. It's also a great social event too. Please check out the details on the link and add your name if you are able to join us: http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/133299-a...15th-august-2010-bruntingthorpe-airfield.html


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

John, I cant access that page for some reason?


EDIT...

Just seen my membership has lapsed, so just paid up...

I didnt get any sort of reminder.

Is that usual?


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

charles charlie said:


> John, I cant access that page for some reason?
> 
> 
> EDIT...
> ...


excuses , excuses

when are we going on a track day buddy?


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Throw some dates and venues my way...


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

You should get a reminder, sorry about that. Or maybe someone just didn't want you back :chuckle:


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Fuggles said:


> Or maybe someone just didn't want you back :chuckle:


Story of my life!

You wont get rid of me that easily.....


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

charles charlie said:


> Throw some dates and venues my way...


Ed/CC et all

Anyone fancy Snetterton? Great track for power cars!

D


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

What date is that David?


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Dates and venues:
Track Days
Sprints
Drag and straight line

or better still all the events are in the meetings and events section of this forum


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Thanks for that John but I was checking that David meant a GTROC day and not another track day at snetterton.


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

sumo69 said:


> Ed/CC et all
> 
> Anyone fancy Snetterton? Great track for power cars!
> 
> D


Hi David, I have it booked for the 28th June (not GTROC) and again on the 9th Oct (GTROC)


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

charles charlie said:


> What date is that David?


As above I was going to book for 28 June via Focused Events website - £149.

Pm me if you are booking so we keep the thread to GTROC trackdays.

D


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

And there is also this: Meetings and Events section - members area only - track charity event
So much more than just a track day and for such a worthwhile cause


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

:clap:


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

I can't recommend the trackdays on here enough. go out in the morning and learn the track. After lunch, take tuition from an instructor to see how to do it properly and then speed up in the afternoon.
Only doing Cadwell this year but really looking forward to it:thumbsup:

Obviously doing the really important charity day


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

How about a GTROC Track day here now they have got their act together and are going to re open it !! (& About Bl**dy Time ) Maybe even a "Proper" track day for R35's and not that strange Straight line stuff at the Pod LOL

PistonHeads Headlines


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Fuggles said:


> And there is also this: Meetings and Events section - members area only - track charity event
> So much more than just a track day and for such a worthwhile cause


Anyone else able to help out?


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

How about booking Thruxton. This is a circuit that does not seem to get into bookatrack or most of the others, so don't know how to book this.
I know the Ferrari boys have done it on their forum and I have driven there on a public day but quite fancy it as its quite a technical circuit.


Paul


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Sounds like a great idea. We'd love to do more days however the number of cars we get on existing days means we're unable to expand the number of days we do already. The rates we charge are extremely competitive to encourage greater participation so we're doing all we can. Perhaps we can look into this for next year


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Would love to do Thruxton, but they don’t invite clubs or have Track days as such, unless you go on one of their days driving their cars and it's bloody expensive - but if we could get on there I would go as I have driven in on one of their days driving the Lambo LP640, Porchse Turbo & a single seater Renault, great circuit.

Or How about Goodwood ??


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

Yes really enjoyed Thruxton in a LP640 as well. Spun the single seater though as once you are off line it really is marbles...:nervous:
Really want to do this track:thumbsup:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Paul

I will be at Castle Combe on the 16th July @ £179-00 if you want to join me, We could then look at a plan to get to fix up a day at Thruxton

Steve


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

noticed bookatrack have an Anglesey weekender on 30/31 oct around which we could mix a liitle road driving nervous

coastal circuit on Saturday, then International GP on Sunday
:clap:


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Steve said:


> Paul
> 
> I will be at Castle Combe on the 16th July @ £179-00 if you want to join me, We could then look at a plan to get to fix up a day at Thruxton
> 
> Steve


Who is that booked through?

D


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Castle Combe ! LOL

Tele 01249 782417

Speak to Maria, tell her I sent you !!

Steve


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

For those that don't want to track there car. if you live in the South East check out our new monthly social meet!
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/138396-new-gtroc-kent-meet-sat-03rd-july-2010-a.html


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Fuggles said:


> I thought I'd just do a little research and picked three of the most common/popular track day providers and picked some of their events through the rest of the year that matched to ours or were similar.
> 
> *Silverstone Southern Circuit*
> other company prices £109, £199
> ...


.....and details of the next Spa event are now on the forum and listed in the shop: http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/139741-spa-francorchamps.html


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

You must have been bored John !!!LOL


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Not at all, just passionate about the club and what it can do.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Same here ol chap


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

For those GTROC memebrs that have done a CATDT event your recognition stickers will be sent out this week, apologies for the delay


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Fuggles said:


> For those GTROC memebrs that have done a CATDT event your recognition stickers will be sent out this week, apologies for the delay


Any chance of popping a Bruntingthorpe sticker in my envelope too?! 

cheers buddy


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Yep will try and sort through them all and catch up. Too many other things to do so this one got ignored for a while


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

charles charlie said:


> Any chance of popping a Bruntingthorpe sticker in my envelope too?!
> 
> cheers buddy


Yeah, still not had my Bruntingthorpe sticker form last year or my Castle Comb stickers from years back !!!! Including yesterday the GTROC day at CC on the 21st. C'mon on John, sort it


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Castle Combe sticker. Denied 

.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Y ?


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Steve said:


> Y ?


exactly; 102db


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

LOL mine seem to be denied because someone has forgotten me !!!!


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Ed

Did you get stopped from driving on the day as a result of the static noise check?

Mine was 102.8db @ Snetterton but I am due to book at CC next?

D


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

sumo69 said:


> Ed
> 
> Did you get stopped from driving on the day as a result of the static noise check?
> 
> ...


Yep, static fail and no driving for me.

I think there was some black flagging for noise later in the day too.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

No, the black flagging later was due the inconsiderate rubbish driving standards !! Will post in an hour or so.

Sumo see my post (above) and get your exhaust sorted otherwise you and others will NOT get on at Combe, Doington, JP Autodrome, Goodwood etc unless a niosey day of course !

When are you gonna be at CC ??


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Most of the days are considered 'noisy days' only a couple are 98 dB and, sadly, for the most part all Castle Combe days are heading that way


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

2011 dates now with three extra days: http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/146339-gtroc-register-2011-trackday-diary-2.html#post1443885


----------

